# displicencia



## Schenker

Hola. ¿Cómo se dice esta palabra en italiano?


----------



## Necsus

_Indifferenza_, o _svogliatezza_, credo.


----------



## irene.acler

Puedes utilizar: freddezza, indifferenza.


----------



## Fiorella99

Sin contexto es más difícil encontrar el significado correspondiente. De todas maneras, en italiano se podría traducir con "noncuranza", "indifferenza", "disinteresse". Espero que te haya sido útil...
Fiorella


----------



## Schenker

Primero, gracias por los aportes hasta el momento.

No tengo contexto. Simplemente quiero saber si existe una palabra equivalente. Algunos han mencionado palabras que aparecen como sinónimos de "displicencia" si uno buscara en un diccionario, y que no necesariamente significa 100% lo mismo (indeferencia, desinteres).
Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

Entonces, puede explicar qué quiere decir exactamente displicencia en español?


----------



## Schenker

Es una mezcla (importante esta palabra, ya que por eso "displicente" no es exactamente lo mismo que sus sinónimos) entre desgano, desinterés e indiferencia.
Siempre recuerdo una vez que un comentarista deportivo utilizó esta palabra. Había un tiro de esquina, cabezeó un jugador al primer palo donde había un defensa que apenas movío el pie para evitar el gol. Luego de producirse el gol producto de esa actitud, el comentarista dijo "es impresionante la displicencia con que actuó ese defensa". Si te fijas, al reemplazar displicencia por desgano, desinterés u otra, no tiene exactamente el mismo sentido.
Espero se haya entendido.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, ahora entiendo mejor..pero ahora no consigo encontrar una palabra correspondiente en italiano.


----------



## Necsus

Indolenza? Distacco? Insensibilità? Disinteresse? Noncuranza? Negligenza? Torpidezza?


----------



## Schenker

Necsus said:


> Indolenza? Distacco? Insensibilità? Disinteresse? Noncuranza? Negligenza? Torpidezza?


 
Lo siento, pero me parece que siguen solamente siendo sinónimos (negligencia, insensibilidad, -y la ya dicha antes- desinteres). Tal vez esto indica que no existe una palabra equivalente.
Gracias a todos por sus esfuerzos.
Saludos.


----------



## mauro63

Otro sinónimo de displicente es despectivo.desdeñoso y también frío
.En este caso quizás quiso remarcar una actitud soberbia, altiva, engreida del jugador. ¿qué les parece?


----------



## Silvia10975

¿Y si fuera "apatia"?
"Stato di indifferenza verso il mondo circostante, caratterizzato da mancanza di sentimenti e di volontà di azione."


----------



## Schenker

Gracias por los esfuerzos, pero todos siguen siendo sinónimos.
Saludos.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

No siempre en todas las lenguas se encontran palabras o expresiones  perfectamente equivalentes...pero igual, yo creo que apatia corresponda a esta "mezcla" a la que te referiste tu!


----------



## Cristina.

DRAE: Displicente.(Del displĭcens, -entis, part. act. de displicēre, desagradar) : Desagrado o indiferencia en el trato.

Il mio vocabolario riporta *svogliatezza* (en una acción) e *freddezza* (en el trato).
Non sempre c'è una traduzione unica di una parola spagnola per tutti i contesti.
La più approssimativa per la sua etimologia credo sia 'svogliatezza', letteralmente sarebbe 'desgana', ma 'freddezza' (letteralmente frialdad) va anche benissimo. Anzi in francese, un'altra lingua romanza, viene tradotto con l'equivalente di 'freddezza'.

"Trató a mi suegra con displicencia" = frialdad = freddezza.
"Lo hizo con displicencia" = a desgana (con frialdad no encaja en esta frase, entendiéndose 'frialdad' como indiferencia o poco interés, no ausencia de sentimientos)
"Lo miró con displicencia" = con desdén, con desprecio, con indiferencia.
In inglese 'displicencia' viene tradotto con desdén (= disprezzo, disdegno) e indiferencia (=*indifferenza*, distacco).
A mio avviso non c'è una unica traduzione, dipende dal contesto.


----------



## alberto magnani

Displicente= di mala voglia


----------

